# BALIKPAPAN, EAST BORNEO - INDONESIA



## ChazTumbelaka (Jun 17, 2011)

*Balikpapan, East Borneo - INDONESIA*


Kilang Pertamina Balikpapan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr



Sunset at Balcony City by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr

Balcony City by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr

Balikpapan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr

Balikpapan High Rise by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


HDR - Coastal Balikpapan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Balikpapan around Balcony on nite view by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Balikpapan Skyline by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Ampelio (Aug 2, 2007)

^^Nice shots of an emerging oil town kay:


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

gorgeous photos from Balikpapan....thanks for sharing.


----------



## afid (Feb 14, 2010)

mba chaz : wow great shots :cheer:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

this is a very promising industrial city. I like the architectural designs of the midrises and I'm predicting that it won't take a decade before we can see a massive skyline.
Nice thread and thank you.


----------



## ChazTumbelaka (Jun 17, 2011)

Ampelio said:


> ^^Nice shots of an emerging oil town kay:


Thanks Bro Ampelio.... 



Linguine said:


> gorgeous photos from Balikpapan....thanks for sharing.


Thanks a lot Linguine for visiting here... and you're most welcome 



afid said:


> mba chaz : wow great shots :cheer:


 :cheer:Thank you Afid... joget juga ah...:cheer:



capricorn2000 said:


> this is a very promising industrial city. I like the architectural designs of the midrises and I'm predicting that it won't take a decade before we can see a massive skyline.
> Nice thread and thank you.


Hi, thanks for your great comment and visit my thread. Correctly, this city is developing some projects now for public facilities..... 
You're most welcome, highly appreciated


----------



## ChazTumbelaka (Jun 17, 2011)

Hotel New Benakutai by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Fisherman and Containers by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Sunset Reflection by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Dayak Shields Gate by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


GPIB Bukit Benuas (My Church) by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Melawai and Strand Balikpapan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


----------



## ChazTumbelaka (Jun 17, 2011)

Oil Refinery by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Balikpapan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Kaltim Kariangau Terminal by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Waiting by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Peaceful Sunset by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Going Home by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Beach House by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Sunrise by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Deep Sunset by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Sunset Catcher by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and very nice photos; well done :cheers:


----------



## ChazTumbelaka (Jun 17, 2011)

christos-greece said:


> Amazing and very nice photos; well done :cheers:


Thank you


----------



## alexander2000 (Aug 6, 2011)

nice shots of a nice and productive city.


----------



## Operation542 (Feb 9, 2013)

more pictures please  i really enjoyed


----------



## ChazTumbelaka (Jun 17, 2011)

alexander2000 said:


> nice shots of a nice and productive city.


Thank you 



Operation542 said:


> more pictures please  i really enjoyed


Thanks and will do bro


----------



## ChazTumbelaka (Jun 17, 2011)

Another view of Balikpapan :


Colour Glass by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


BW Glass by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Balikpapan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Antasari Street Balikpapan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


IMG_4298 by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Post Office Balikpapan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

this is one city seemingly rich in natural resources and this may eventually become like those oil-rich cities in the middle east. thanks for sharing your photos.


----------



## ChazTumbelaka (Jun 17, 2011)

Sunset In Blue by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Coconut Republic by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Floating Village Balikpapan by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


Oil Drums by Chaz Tumbelaka Photography, on Flickr


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

I love your sunset series, they're simply awesome.


----------



## ChazTumbelaka (Jun 17, 2011)

capricorn2000 said:


> I love your sunset series, they're simply awesome.


Wow.. thanks a lot capricorn2000, in Indonesia sunset is very interesting to captured


----------



## DWest (Dec 3, 2009)

beautiful sunset shots and the coconuts too.
So what's your cam's make and the lenses you used Chaz?


----------



## fieldsofdreams (Sep 21, 2012)

First time browsing through this very interesting and truly lovely collection, and now I can truly say from the start that Balikpapan is a great industrial city that will continue to grow and flourish over time. With me living before right next door in the Philippines, your city is fast-becoming a modern and thriving commercial city (with a lot of gas refineries too in the background!) in which traditional buildings (such as that ornate Post Office building) blend in magnificently with the strikingly modern towers (like the apartment building), and all the while, one can take a breathtaking view of Makassar Strait right next to the bustling city... All I can say is, Balikpapan is truly a city with great potential to become a true commercial center for East Borneo (along with Banjarmasin).

Wonderful shots, Chaz! Those make me want to check out Balikpapan when I return to Asia to visit other cities in Southeast Asia. :hug:


----------

